# Smoked some baked potatoes, but get done



## shea1973

On Febuary 15th I smoked some ribs and baked potatoes.  I was doing the 3-2-1 method on ribs and I put in the potatoes on the 2nd method of the ribs, were you wrap the ribs in foil and put them in for 2 hours.  Any way I had the Potatoes in for 3 hours.  You could taste a little smoke flavor.  But the potatoes were still very hard.  Before I put them in the smoker I poked several wholes in each of them with a fork. They were small ones, I think Russet, but not sure.  Then I put olive oil, with salt on them and put them in the smoker for about 3 hours.  My understanding is that it takes about 2-3 hours for potatoes.  So what did I do wrong with this?  

Thank You


----------



## sprky

I don't think they were in the smoker long enough. If memory serves me correctly the few times I did them in the smoker it took like 4 + hours. I normally just wash them good stab them all over with fork wrap in plastic zip lock and throw them in microwave.


----------



## custom99

I always rub with olive oil and sprinkle on salt and pepper. I put them in the smoker uncovered the whole time I am smoking the ribs. I always make spares at 225 for 3-2-.5. The potatoes always come out perfect in 5.5 hours. Last Sunday I put extra ones in and made some hash browns for breakfast the next day.


----------



## sunman76

yep they take along time,  the first ones I tried ended up in the oven..lol

custom, I bet those smoked hash browns where tasty


----------



## custom99

sunman76 said:


> yep they take along time,  the first ones I tried ended up in the oven..lol
> 
> custom, I bet those smoked hash browns where tasty




They were fantastic. I did them almost like a hash. Diced the potatoes, onions, diced ham, pepper and seasoned salt. Not a strong smoke flavor, just perfect.


----------



## sunman76

custom99 said:


> They were fantastic. I did them almost like a hash. Diced the potatoes, onions, diced ham, pepper and seasoned salt. Not a strong smoke flavor, just perfect.




man and I am at work eating a rice crispy


----------



## cliffcarter

Wrap them in heavy duty foil next time, they'll cook quicker.


----------



## jrod62

cliffcarter said:


> Wrap them in heavy duty foil next time, they'll cook quicker.


but you won't get the smoke flavor if its wrap in foil.

i just put them on sooner . can't beat "smoke  potatoes"


----------



## s2k9k

I have smoked potatoes many times and they always come out great. Soft and smokey. I rub them with olive oil and salt and pepper then put them in microwave for about 1 minute per potato. This preheats them and they cook much faster on the smoker, about 2 hours on the smoker and they are done, I just squeeze them and when they feel soft I pull them off. I do the same thing if I cook them in the oven, preheat in microwave and I can cook them in 15-20 mins in a 400* oven.


----------



## scarbelly

I have cooked at least 50 of them over time and I always do the olive oil salt and pepper - I just put them in for about 4-5 hours. If they are not done when the food is I just finish in the oven while the meat is resting


----------



## shea1973

Thanks for all your help and advice on the potatoes.  I will try both methods that are mentioned here and see which one works the best with me!  

Thank You


----------



## scrappynadds

I will be doing pot's this weekend thats for the advise


----------

